# rod building



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I just recieved my 1st rod kit in the mail. Unfortunately the rod i expected to use with a 12 lb spinning reel, is more likely an 8lb rod. My question is what description should i rely on? Lure size? line size was 6 to 12lb. ThisSt. Croix 7' blank wasalso described as a medium action, fast taper. Thanks


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

I have built around a hundred or so rods and have always found it very hard to pick a blank by just it's discription. I usually need to feel the action in person the first time and after that I could then purchase them by the discription. Example is a 15# class rod to me was a 20# class to the manufacturer. If you are building a rod and the line rating is 8-15 #, I would consider it a 10# rod. Just my .02


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Like Headturner said it is hard to pick a blank just by description alone better if you can pick the rod up and feeel the action. Next time instead of ordering go to The Rod Room in Orange Beach they have thousands of blanks and will let you feel the blank.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah yeah like seminole said, you'll talk to cathy, very nice lady. knows her crap and can build a fine feeshing rod.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the info, i guess im headed to O.B. ...monday!


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

after years of rod building its still tough to just pick a rod out of a book that you havent used before. remember the rod might feel right in the shop but it will loosen up after the guides are on it,,,,,,,,,,it all has to do with the weight of the guides , how many and the weight of the epoxy

you also need to understand that your grip choice and reel seat play a part in the feel of the rod


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

It is tough to determine the action and stiffness of blank without handling first . the features I pay attention to are modulus rating , the type of blank and the taper(butt diameter to tip ratio). For example, St croix's sc 2at a mod. of 30-35 thousand, is going to be slower (noodle like) action then sc3 or 4. Likewise with Loomis gl 2 and many other manufactures. Type of blank and the taper are also important in determining the feel of the blank,for example, bassorbass magnum have more taper than say saltwater popping or salmon. Bass fisherman need their hook setting and fish lifting power thus larger butt diameter to tip ratio, where many saltwater blanks dont have as much taper for harder strikes and longer fights (shock value). It is confusing at first when looking at all those specs but after trying a few blanks and comparing, you will realize it all has purpose and meaning . I've spent countless hours venting with design and manufactures and all -in-all they are pretty much on the same feild when comparing specs.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

if you run into any problems get in touch and i probibly can help you out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im in fort walton and am building cobia rods and trout rods right now


----------

